# Grinder question



## pleue (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

Not sure if I can post direct cl links, tried to research an answer but didn't find one. Was wondering what people though of this riff on the eerf grinder. When it's all said and done would I be better off shelling out extra for a more established one or does this offer a good base for customizing and saving some cash. I'd be starting from scratch, no motor on hand or anything. Thanks!

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/4769427537.html


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 21, 2014)

One question to ask is what type of tool arms is it designed to use i.e.: KMG, Bader III, TW-90? Overall unit looks good, I'd say if your pretty handy around this type of machinery I would go for it. However, there are far more experienced people here than me, so don't take what I say as gospel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2014)

It looks OK in the pictures but the maker is an unknown to me making this too much of a gamble for my tastes.


----------



## pleue (Nov 22, 2014)

Any other input? He sent me a video of his that's kinda low quality of it running with the platen setup he had made and it looked like it ran really well. Also has pulleys listed.

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/4769464915.html

I'm going to hopefully get a more experienced person to help me check it out at some point


----------



## JMJones (Nov 22, 2014)

honestly it looks good but like Dave I would have reservations because a quality, well tested grinder chasis is only a hundred or two more and you will easily make that up in the resale value if you choose to sell it.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Nov 23, 2014)

Pleue, it looks pretty darn good to me! You're in P'town, I'm in the 'Couve, he's in Hillsburrito....I would be more than happy to come check it out with you just to satisfy my own curiosity. I've built my own grinder and I have a KMG. In the past, I've owned two Cootes and a Bader, so I've had a little bit of experience.
-Mark


----------

